# Rainbird 5000 plus sprinkler head spinning 360 degrees



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I was attempting to adjust one of my heads yesterday and now the thing is spinning 360 degrees and I can't get it to stop doing this. Any ideas? Did I strip a gear?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Could it be that youre turning the screw for right stop the wrong way maybe?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Let me try that and see if I can work it back. Thanks!


----------

